# What Would You Do if You Had Seven Days to Live?



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 27, 2018)

Death is the ultimate inevitability; despite what a person may do in life, despite the circumstances of their birth and the paths that they may take, death is the one thing that everyone has in common; it may be depressing to consider, but death is the only thing in life that is truly certain.

            Most people live many decades before dying, but some have the grave misfortune (no pun intended) of dying well before they would reach the natural end of their lifespan.

            Therefore, this thread is to propose a radical situation, and see what response everyone gives to it.

            If you had seven days to live, what would you do? The exact cause if death is irrelevant, as this thread is intended to be a thought-provoking philosophical discussion.

            When I was younger, if I had been asked such a question, I would likely respond that I would spend my remaining time having as much fun as I could and doing everything that I have not done, to make the most of that time. Now, however, I would probably do very little different from what I currently am doing; I would still go to work when necessary, but I would spend any time that I was not working with my friends and family, to make the most of what time I had remaining. I also would devote reasonable effort into finding all the people who have helped me, who have wronged me, and whom I have wronged, and repaying each of them in kind.

            I actually did ask this question when I first joined this forum, twelve years ago, but, since so much time has passed since that day, I imagine that the forum is very different now from how it was, then, and I now that I am certainly a different person from who I was, then, as well.

            What does everyone else say about this? If you had seven days to live, what would you do with those seven days?


----------



## Sequester (Sep 27, 2018)

Probably become a pescatarian, enroll in DeVry... Maybe see what this myhotbook.com is all about.


----------



## Atem (Sep 27, 2018)

Nothing different. I made peace with the fact I would die a long time ago. I would go to work, enjoy a meal with some friends, just relax and play a game. I would probably try to finish Dragon Quest XI. Ask how my sister is doing, and talk with my niece if I can. The girl is growing every day, and I always wanted to see her become a boxer or a UFC fighter.

Otherwise, I would just enjoy those days. I wouldn't tell anyone because that would be a bombshell to drop on them out of nowhere. They say ignorance is bliss, and that sort of thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 27, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Nothing different. I made peace with the fact I would die a long time ago. I would go to work, enjoy a meal with some friends, just relax and play a game. I would probably try to finish Dragon Quest XI. Ask how my sister is doing, and talk with my niece if I can. The girl is growing every day, and I always wanted to see her become a boxer or a UFC fighter.
> 
> Otherwise, I would just enjoy those days. I wouldn't tell anyone because that would be a bombshell to drop on them out of nowhere. They say ignorance is bliss, and that sort of thing.



I like your approach to this scenario, as that is similar to what I would do, also.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Sep 27, 2018)

I'll change the world
Or donate my entire organ so other people can use it


----------



## Everlong (Sep 27, 2018)

i would get a girlfriend

somehow

some way


----------



## El Hit (Sep 28, 2018)

I would just stay home playing videogames or exercising, would also leave everything in order so that Mom does not struggle with the funeral as she would be the only one that cares.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sequester (Sep 28, 2018)

Sequester said:


> Probably become a pescatarian, enroll in DeVry... Maybe see what this myhotbook.com is all about.



Oh I might try out the free demo on the Rosetta stone website also.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Sep 28, 2018)

Quit my job, say bye to those I give two shits about, make arrangements for all my possessions and money, go on a meditation fast, and just wait for the inevitable.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Sep 28, 2018)

I'd leave both of my jobs and spend my last days at home, doing things I enjoy. I'd hang out with my parrots and make plans for them when I'm gone..spend time with my mom and brothers, and sort through some of my possessions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Sep 28, 2018)

Make sure my funeral is arranged and everything is taken care for my mom, then after enjoy my last times together with the friends and family I love, while gaming and watching the last bits of all the anime on my watch list when I could.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Sep 28, 2018)

Everything


----------



## nobody (Sep 28, 2018)

Realistically i would be to busy thinking about the day I'm going to die and having emotional breakdowns.


----------



## Natty (Sep 29, 2018)

kiss my partner all over for 168 hours

I'll probably hang out with as much close family as I can. Have dinner with my brother, sister in law, my mom and step dad.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 29, 2018)

Try to finish the backlog of games I haven't played.
Eat all the cheese I want.
Tell the people most dear to me how much they mean to me.
Hopefully meet up with someone who I wanted to meet.
Meet a few voice actors of my favorite characters.
Spend last few moments with my pets.


----------



## Shrike (Sep 29, 2018)

Try to leave as much documentation about the games that I work on and the book that I am writing so that someone can finish it and maybe bring some cash to my family with it. Say my goodbyes and go to my cottage in the mountains because I love it there.


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2018)

It'd be nice if it were my choice to decide what to do =D


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 1, 2018)

Spend every second with the people i love.


----------



## Smoke (Oct 1, 2018)

6.5 days in sin and 0.5 repenting


----------



## Mider T (Oct 1, 2018)

A bunch of drugs and a bunch of sex maybe.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 2, 2018)

Sequester said:


> *Probably become a pescatarian,* enroll in DeVry... Maybe see what this myhotbook.com is all about.



Why would you do that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sequester (Oct 2, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why would you do that?



I just heard some good things about myhotbook.com is all. 

Why you asking so many questions? You the FEDS?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted user 266843 (Oct 3, 2018)

If I had 7 days to live my wish would be to not know I have 7 days to live.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 3, 2018)

Sequester said:


> Why you asking so many questions? You the FEDS?



I simply have a very inquisitive nature, which helps me to learn and acquire new information.


----------



## Sequester (Oct 3, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I simply have a very inquisitive nature, which helps me to learn and acquire new information.



Well maybe you should check out the website. Let me know.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 3, 2018)

Say goodbyes to those i specifically care for and have no grudge against.

Do last yolo illegal things to those I hate.

Enjoy my life the way I always did. Nothing productive, but just having fun playing games and watching stuff online. 

The most important thing is to die in the middle of doing work. 

I'll just work hard the last day I live to die in whatever way i'm supposed to die. That'd be an interesting way to be remembered. "Damn, he was just working hard that day when a fucking satellite fell on him".

unless you give me a boring death and i die in my sleep.
 then ill just make a lot of promises i know i cant keep just to make my death a bit more memorable. 

"I remember our last moment, he was finally going to try and be more active and play basketball with us" 

...I have issues with people I work with.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Oct 3, 2018)

Oh boy, good question.

First thing i would make sure that my sun and stars puppy Alex and my princess kitty Kicia will have good care when im gone so i would make a list of all things my fam needs to remember about when it comes to them.

Then I would ask my sister to i dunno, store my drawings somewhere safe and not burn them all, i was drawing and painting shittons of stuff for last 15 years so there is thousand of this on paper pile in my room. And maybe they are not the best but i put so much heart and soul into them that my ghost would hunt the place if someone just killed all this work.

Then i would try to spend as much time with my family as possible. They know I love them and that they are my life but it wont hurt to tell them this again and thank them for everything.

And I would try to eat as much awesome food as I could. Definitely sushi and shrimps. Last spending of money so I can go a little wild.

I would get drunk at least three times. I would want to go away drunk with people I love next to me.

Get high at least once.

Send apologises to all people I stopped talking to because I never reply becuase i suck at this and im a piece of shit. And I stopped replying to literally every single person I know, I dont have even one friend in this world because I chose it. GOD! Just writing this makes me wonder what the hell is wrong with me.

I would try to hit on random pretty girl and a boy to get some making out before ill go. I havent kissed for last 5 years, dammit i would deserve some before dying. And i never fully made out with a girl and i want ittttt. I know at least two girls who fancy me so if randoms wont work ill just call them.

And i would go to Church to thank to God for everything he gave me in life and for how lucky I was to have such good life. And to apologise because I always promised to everyone and myself to be a better person and in the end I didnt changed much.

I made myself sad... But this topic is sad. If regeneration is actually a thing then I wonder if i would upgrade in my next uh life or the opposite. Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 3, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


> Oh boy, good question.
> 
> First thing i would make sure that my sun and stars puppy Alex and my princess kitty Kicia will have good care when im gone so i would make a list of all things my fam needs to remember about when it comes to them.
> 
> ...


tbh, my only real thought on everything you said.

is that art is worth a lot more after the artist is dead.
just saying.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Oct 3, 2018)

1337RedGlitchFox said:


> tbh, my only real thought on everything you said.
> 
> is that art is worth a lot more after the artist is dead.
> just saying.



Isnt this unfair? I cant use the money if im dead!


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 3, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


> Isnt this unfair? I cant use the money if im dead!


Just for a moment, pretend you care about your loved ones enough for you to feel better about not having that money.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 3, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


> I guess you are trying to be witty here but If you read my post you should know that I care about them.
> 
> I mean, its nothing amazing its a fucking human thing to care about your loved ones, so I dont really get what your point is here.
> 
> I never had much money for myself in my life and all I have is my family and my two wonderful pets but i dont really feel the need to prove it to some rando on internet so ill leave it to that. Have fun bruh.


Sorry if you took that as an actual personal accusation or anything around that level. 
It was just mild humor in the base behaviors first thinking about themselves than others.
No need to jump the gun when things started off with mild humor to begin with, then again if that sort of humor isn't to your ante, i apologize and will simply remember next time i see your name to call upon the infinite power of some other sort of jester to bless upon me some sort of other ideas on humor.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 3, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


> You quoted me so it was personal wasnt it? And I always enjoy a good dose of humor but hell if I found any of it in your reply.


1st: Wasn't a direct attack. I don't know you and have had no issues with you to make one. It was just in jest.
2nd: Different tastes in humor. Your POV is much different than mine in what we find humor. Simple as that.

Are you legitly going to continue this downhill over a "rando" who is basically telling you "My bad" "Didn't mean it that way" and "I have my own sense of humor"? 

 Let's just keep it at this. "My bad"


----------



## HisokaRollin (Oct 3, 2018)

1337RedGlitchFox said:


> 1st: Wasn't a direct attack. I don't know you and have had no issues with you to make one. It was just in jest.
> 2nd: Different tastes in humor. Your POV is much different than mine in what we find humor. Simple as that.
> 
> Are you legitly going to continue this downhill over a "rando" who is basically telling you "My bad" "Didn't mean it that way" and "I have my own sense of humor"?
> ...



ok then no problem.


----------



## David (Oct 4, 2018)

I would try to settle the unsettled. That means taking responsibility for my failures, communicating with others who need to hear things from me, and ultimately taking whatever actions are necessary within the context of my life to die a dignified person.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Oct 4, 2018)

1337RedGlitchFox said:


> 1st: Wasn't a direct attack. I don't know you and have had no issues with you to make one. It was just in jest.
> 2nd: Different tastes in humor. Your POV is much different than mine in what we find humor. Simple as that.
> 
> Are you legitly going to continue this downhill over a "rando" who is basically telling you "My bad" "Didn't mean it that way" and "I have my own sense of humor"?
> ...



damn im totally embarassed now because i was pretty drunk when i replied to you and now i see you were clearly joking. Sorry mate, ill delete my replies, you clearly didnt meant anything bad.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 4, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


> damn im totally embarassed now because i was pretty drunk when i replied to you and now i see you were clearly joking. Sorry mate, ill delete my replies, you clearly didnt meant anything bad.


it was resolved peacefully enough. 
No infernos. No mods. No mothers were said to be above the normal weight standard. 

So its fine over all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

